# Nachträglich von IDE auf AHCI umstellen



## Jaho (28. Juli 2011)

*Nachträglich von IDE auf AHCI umstellen*

Hallo,

ich habe Windows 7 64- bit und die OCZ Vertex 2 mit 120 GB. Was ist zu beachten und wie sollte man sie richtig warten um die max. Lebensdauer und max. Leistung zu erhalten?
Defragmentieren soll man ja nicht so weit ich weiß, da es an Leistung nichts bringt und die Lebensdauer verkürzt.

Wie sehe ich ob TRIM aktiviert ist?
Was ist  Superfetch und Prefetch und sollte es aktiviert oder deaktiviert sein?
Sollten besondere Einstellungen im bios vorgenommen werden?

Anscheinend soll nach einiger Zeit die Leistung der SSD nachlassen und man kann sie nur durch formatieren wiederherstellen. Was hat es damit auf sich?

Ist es empfehlenswert die Auslagerungsdateien auszuschalten?
Ich habe 12 GB RAM mit 1600 Mhz. 

MfG Jaho


----------



## roheed (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie OCZ Vertex 2 120 GB richtig warten und pflegen?*

lies dir mal die zwei oben angepinten threads durch...dann sollte dir einiges klar werden. 

ansich brauchst eine ssd nicht groß pflegen. einfach darauf achten so wenig wie möglich drauf rumzuschreiben und gut ist. besorg dir SSDlife dann kannst zuschaun wie deine ssd älter wird


----------



## Jaho (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie OCZ Vertex 2 120 GB richtig warten und pflegen?*

Habs gerade durchgelesen, dass beantwortet mir alle fragen. 
Danke


----------



## Jaho (28. Juli 2011)

*Nachträglich von IDE auf AHCI umstellen*

Hab doch noch zwei Fragen.
Werden die Daten bei einem Firmwareupdate von der SSD entfernt oder bleiben die normalerweise erhalten?

Unterstützt die OCZ Vertex 2 NCQ?
Meine SSD läuft im Moment im IDE mode. Würde man einen Leistungsunterschied merken wenn ich auf AHCI umstellen würde? 
Wenn ich nachträglich auf AHCI umstellen würde, könnte ich dann so vorgehen: Windows 7 Tipps - AHCI nachtrglich aktivieren ? 
Ich dachte das sei Komplizierter. Ist Windows 7 dann wirklich so konfiguriert als wenn ich es von anfang an im AHCI mode installiert hätte, oder ist das dann nur so hingebastellt?


Hab das Gigabyte X58A-UD7 daher der Intel ICH10R treiber.


----------



## roheed (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nachträglich von IDE auf AHCI umstellen*



> Werden die Daten bei einem Firmwareupdate von der SSD entfernt oder bleiben die normalerweise erhalten?


Bleiben in 99, 9% erhalten^^ wenn ein fehler passiert beim flashen sind die daten natürlich weg. Ist ja beim Bios und co leider nicht anderst. wie ein AKW, Restrisiko bleibt-. 



> Unterstützt die OCZ Vertex 2 NCQ?


Klar



> Würde man einen Leistungsunterschied merken wenn ich auf AHCI umstellen würde?


hmm im alltag merkste kaum was von. Eher nur beim benchen. Die CPu's sind noch zu "langsam" das man richtig von NCQ profitieren würde. aber schaden tut es nicht es umzustellen.



> Wenn ich nachträglich auf AHCI umstellen würde, könnte ich dann so vorgehen: Windows 7 Tipps - AHCI nachtrglich aktivieren ?
> Ich dachte das sei Komplizierter. Ist Windows 7 dann wirklich so  konfiguriert als wenn ich es von anfang an im AHCI mode installiert  hätte, oder ist das dann nur so hingebastellt?


Ja ist wirklich so einfach...schau mal in meinem thread vorbei. dort hab ich es in 1, 2 Sätzen erklärt

mfg Roheeeeeeeddd


----------

